# Heard my first cricket today



## Natster (Jul 30, 2020)

And it's July 30, 2020.
It's a sound I associate with fall/harvest time. Time marches on. 
Thank you,
Nate


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jul 30, 2020)

.


----------



## old guy (Jul 30, 2020)

Can't hear em anymore, too much expansion chambered bikes, chainsaws & gunfire.


----------



## U&A (Jul 30, 2020)

old guy said:


> Can't hear em anymore, too much expansion chambered bikes, chainsaws & gunfire.



Ok


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Del_ (Jul 30, 2020)

TNTreeHugger said:


> I've seen several babies in the office the past two weeks.
> I pick them up and put them outside.
> Hate it when one hides where I can't get to it and chirps all day long.





Hope you didn't get nematodes from it.



Hopefully you don't feel like you are under mind control. My favorite fungus and may have been on the cricket.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jul 31, 2020)

.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jul 31, 2020)

.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 31, 2020)

Personally i like hearing the crickets.
I have cats that puts an end to most of the inside chirping. Been seeing them mostly in my porch fleeing or getting ate by my cats for weeks.


----------

